
North Korean hackers steal South Korean war plans to wipe out NK leadership - anigbrowl
https://in.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-cybercrime-southkorea/north-korea-hackers-stole-south-korea-u-s-military-plans-to-wipe-out-north-korea-leadership-lawmaker-idINKBN1CF1WT
======
Overtonwindow
South Korean war plans.. So the South Korean's left the door open. It's
possible it's all disinformation, but war of any kind would be absolutely
devastating to South Korea. There is no scenario, save for a massive, surprise
nuclear assault on Pyongyang that incinerates the majority of the elite,
military, and political leaders, that doesn't see South Korea and Seoul
suffering horrendous casualties. American's will sit back and watch it on CNN,
with commercial breaks, but many, many people will die.

------
synicalx
This smells of good old Operation Bodyguard
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Bodyguard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Bodyguard)),
the intel seemed to be too readily available, and available at just the right
time for it to be believable.

------
tryingagainbro
I wouldn't be surprised if hackers found the door open. The fear of wiped out
might be the only thing that gets Kim's attention. I mean real attention.

USA needs to declassify a few satellite /drone photos and post them on Twitter
like "we know were you slept last night. "

~~~
hoodoof
I doubt very much Kim could be found to be "taken out".

Undoubtedly he lives deep, deep underground in some palatial bunker which is
strangely and ironically like that of some James Bond super-villain's lair.

~~~
tryingagainbro
_Undoubtedly he lives deep, deep underground in some palatial bunker_

Undoubtedly he likes to leave that at times. Even for deep bunkers they are
solutions, super-penetrating bombs and bombs that close entry /exit locations.
USA has plenty of bombs, they don't have to hit the jackpot with the first
shot.

------
adventured
Or, you know, they could have just referenced the last ~30 years of _public_
US military & political posturing in which decapitating the North Korea
leadership was always a leading consideration.

Reeks of being a promoted headline (not necessarily fake, but specifically
touted). I assume we'll see a lot more of that in the coming months, it's
meant to set the stage for the American people to accept war if necessary.
Much like the recent power company headline.[1] The media always loves to play
along, just as they mostly did with Iraq (or the comical jerking-off that
people like Brian Williams did [2] when Trump launched pointless missiles at
the Syrian Shayrat airbase; they love being on that military industrial
complex train).

[1] "Experts: North Korea Targeted U.S. Electric Power Companies"
[https://www.nbcnews.com/news/north-korea/experts-north-
korea...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/north-korea/experts-north-korea-
targeted-u-s-electric-power-companies-n808996)

[2] [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2017/04/0...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2017/04/07/beautiful-brian-williams-says-of-syria-missile-strike-
proceeds-to-quote-leonard-cohen/)

~~~
Scramblejams
They didn't steal the _what_. They stole the _how_. There's a big difference.

Edit: NK has long been worried about a decapitation attack. Now, if you're
going to defend against an attack that you know is coming, it can be crucial
to know _how_ your enemy is going to attack. In this case, from NK's POV:

What US national technical means will be used to locate the Dear Leader, and
in turn, which of our precious few countermeasures will be most profitably
deployed against them? What army unit leaders does the West suspect might be
turned? Let's get ready to replace them. What local, Western-controlled
individuals will be used and what clues will they be told to look for? Can we
capture or turn those people? How will they be passing their data out of the
country, and how can that be technologically blocked? What computer networks
does the US think are most likely to hold data that reveals where he is? Are
they right? If so, what would be the impact on our war effort if we shut them
down or otherwise limited internal access? Etc etc.

